# Cobia And Grouper



## caught (Dec 18, 2007)

Heres A Couple I Pulled Off A Night Dive A Few Weeks Ago. Ended Up. With A 150quart Cooler Full Before The Night Was  Over But This Was Two Of The Largest. Around 38lbs On The Cobia And 25lbs On The Grouper. Its Getting Too Cold For Me , Im Hanging Up The Fins Till It Warms Up Again!


----------



## Gadget (Dec 18, 2007)

spearfishing night dive........nice. Where were you? Been a looong time for me, used to go out of Jupiter inlet all the time.


----------



## capt stan (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## caught (Dec 18, 2007)

Gadget said:


> spearfishing night dive........nice. Where were you? Been a looong time for me, used to go out of Jupiter inlet all the time.



MAYPORT/JACKSONVILLE 80-100FT OF WATER


----------



## JasonF (Dec 18, 2007)

Awesome job!  Those will make a fine dinner for sure.


----------



## grouper sandwich (Dec 20, 2007)

I've never had the stones to dive at night!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 20, 2007)

Shooting a cobe at night....man you are brave.  Those suckers usually drag you around and bleed like a stuffed hog.  Just pure shark calling action


----------



## caught (Dec 20, 2007)

MudDucker said:


> Shooting a cobe at night....man you are brave.  Those suckers usually drag you around and bleed like a stuffed hog.  Just pure shark calling action



YOUR RIGHT! I ACTUALLY LOST A SHAFT TO THE FIRST ONE I SHOT ON THIS DIVE. HE TURNED IT INTO A PRETZEL WHILE I WAS HOLDING IT. I WAS LUCKY WITH THIS FELLA. I PUT HIS LIGHTS OUT WITH A STONE SHOT STRAIGHT THROUGH THE TOP OF THE HEAD. THE SHARKS ARE MORE OF A CONCERN AT DUSK OR DAWN. I RARELY SEE ANYTHING MORE THAN NURSE SHARKS BUT I MUST ADMIT THAT I HAD ONE FISH TAKEN VIOLENTLY  FROM MY STRINGER AS I ACCENDED A FEW MONTHS AGO AND SINCE BOTH MY LIGHTS WERE DEAD, I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT TOOK IT


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Dec 20, 2007)

congrats nice fish.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 20, 2007)

I've been diving a long time.  I can tell you that at night my dives were never the "laid back" easy going dives like daylight.  Always felt like there was a big fish lurking just on the edges. 

Nice fish.  Good job.


----------



## Doyle (Dec 20, 2007)

I used to love shooting at night - haven't done it in years.   One of my Biller 48's is rigged with a 3D light.   I strap a second light to my left wrist.   That is an erie feeling when all you can see is two cones of light and you never know when the man in the grey suit is going to show up.


----------



## puredrenalin (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice cobia!! I wanna get a chance to chase some of those this spring!!


----------



## horsecreek (Dec 27, 2007)

nice fish. I dont know what happend to me but yrs ago after fishing offshore and off the beach a few hundred hyrds and cathing sharks ect ect I will no longer get in ther water at the beach\ocean. I just get the ebegebees!!!!!

thrown me the the middle of a forrest with a knife and I will feel more safe than that water!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 27, 2007)

caught said:


> YOUR RIGHT! I ACTUALLY LOST A SHAFT TO THE FIRST ONE I SHOT ON THIS DIVE. HE TURNED IT INTO A PRETZEL WHILE I WAS HOLDING IT. I WAS LUCKY WITH THIS FELLA. I PUT HIS LIGHTS OUT WITH A STONE SHOT STRAIGHT THROUGH THE TOP OF THE HEAD. THE SHARKS ARE MORE OF A CONCERN AT DUSK OR DAWN. I RARELY SEE ANYTHING MORE THAN NURSE SHARKS BUT I MUST ADMIT THAT I HAD ONE FISH TAKEN VIOLENTLY  FROM MY STRINGER AS I ACCENDED A FEW MONTHS AGO AND SINCE BOTH MY LIGHTS WERE DEAD, I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT TOOK IT



Biggest hammerhead I've ever seen diving was on a dive at around 2AM out of Mayport


----------



## bukhuntr (Dec 27, 2007)

Coming from a guy that gets spooked by coyotes walking to my stand, not sure I could ever bring myself to do that.  It must be an adrenelin rush.  Are the sharks more keyed in on the fish you have killed or what?  Seems like a diver would be to easy to pass up for a big shark.


----------



## caught (Dec 27, 2007)

bukhuntr said:


> Coming from a guy that gets spooked by coyotes walking to my stand, not sure I could ever bring myself to do that.  It must be an adrenelin rush.  Are the sharks more keyed in on the fish you have killed or what?  Seems like a diver would be to easy to pass up for a big shark.



The Bull sharks Ive had problems with come in sometimes turning there head side to side as if they were scenting much like a dog does in the air. If they are really brave they will try to come in and get a taste. I normally give them  a warning poke which sends them running. the ones that dont run meet their maker on the next pass via 357 mag powerhead. Sharks are awesome to see in the water and I dont really mind them too much as long as they keep their selves in check. I want harm one unless its absolutely neccessary! Since I stopped diving in the gulf regularly I dont see near as many. PC is ate up with ******arks! Too many tourist feed them by tossing their fish at the first site of them. They have associated divers with a free meal. I re-educated as many as I could.


----------



## JasonF (Jan 3, 2008)

I've yet to go spearfishing while scuba diving.  I have my certification and all the equipment but no-one to go with.  I have speared a handful on grouper with a Hawiian Sling in the keys while lobstering though.


----------



## larpyn (Jan 4, 2008)

caught said:


> The Bull sharks Ive had problems with come in sometimes turning there head side to side as if they were scenting much like a dog does in the air. If they are really brave they will try to come in and get a taste. I normally give them  a warning poke which sends them running. the ones that dont run meet their maker on the next pass via 357 mag powerhead. Sharks are awesome to see in the water and I dont really mind them too much as long as they keep their selves in check. I want harm one unless its absolutely neccessary! Since I stopped diving in the gulf regularly I dont see near as many. PC is ate up with ******arks! Too many tourist feed them by tossing their fish at the first site of them. They have associated divers with a free meal. I re-educated as many as I could.




i spearfish a lot in the gulf out of suwannee and i rarely run into the gray suit fellas. when i do, they are usually bigguns'. never had one mess with me. usually they head the other way real fast. they don't like a .357 ph at all.


----------



## FishFanatic (Jan 4, 2008)

horsecreek said:


> nice fish. I dont know what happend to me but yrs ago after fishing offshore and off the beach a few hundred hyrds and cathing sharks ect ect I will no longer get in ther water at the beach\ocean. I just get the ebegebees!!!!!
> 
> thrown me the the middle of a forrest with a knife and I will feel more safe than that water!



I'm with you on this one.  I keep my swimming confined to lakes and rivers.  I'd be ticked at myself if I got my leg or arm taken off by a shark while playing in his territory.  The beach ain't all that fun to swim in anyways with all the sand getting in your shorts and what not.


----------



## MR. SCOOTINN (Jan 4, 2008)

Gadget said:


> spearfishing night dive........nice. Where were you? Been a looong time for me, used to go out of Jupiter inlet all the time.



thats my home town...i go down all the time,to see friends & family....jupiter has some great fishing for sure,,,


----------



## Robk (Jan 7, 2008)

nice jason.

R


----------

